# Paracambi (RJ) - Baixada com sotaque caipira



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Boa noite!

Hoje vou mostrar fotos - tiradas por mim - de Paracambi, cidade que fica em cima do "muro" entre a RMRJ e o interior do Estado. 

Paracambi é uma cidade relativamente próxima da capital (60 km), é servida pelos trens da SuperVia (sendo o ramal uma "apêndice" da linha de Japeri) e por ônibus urbanos saindo do Terminal Américo Fontnelle. Ao mesmo tempo, é social e politicamente ligada à região do Vale do Café (leia-se: seu município-mãe, Vassouras), e seu urbanismo conserva características tipicamente interioranas.

O principal símbolo da cidade é o prédio da Companhia Brasil Industrial, hoje ocupado por uma unidade do IFRJ.

Localização do município:










As fotos:

1 - 












2 - 












3 - 












4 - 












5 - 












6 - 












7 - 












8 - 












9 - 












10 - 












11 - 












12 - 












13 - 












14 - 












15 - 












16 - 












17 - 












18 - 












19 - 












20 - 












21 - 












22 - 












23 - 












24 - 












25 - 












26 - 












27 - 












28 - 












29 - 












30 - 












31 - 












32 - 












33 - 












34 - 












35 - 












36 - 












37 -












38 - 












39 - 












40 - 












41 - 












42 - 












43 - 












44 - 












45 - 












46 - 












47 - 












48 - 












49 - 












50 - 












51 - 












52 - 












53 - 












54 - 












55 - 












56 - 












57 - 












58 - 












59 - 












60 - 













COMENTEM!!!


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Que interessante, fazia uma outra ideia da cidade, realmente tem cara de interior.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Uma das melhores da Baixada.


----------



## fersant (Jan 27, 2014)

Achei fofa


----------



## Marco Aurélio Motta (Jun 21, 2009)

Linda e pacata cidade..


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Obrigado pelos comentários!


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Show! nunca tinha visto Paracambi no fórum!

Em partes me lembrou a Baixada, principalmente no Centro Comercial. Agora nas outras fotos, é a tranquilidade do Interior. Adorei!

Valeu Lorram por compartilhar conosco!


----------



## andken (Sep 20, 2015)

Isso para mim é interior, com aquela identidade típica do interior fluminense(Que ao contrário das intrigas das inimigas tem uma identidade própria, não é extensão de Minas Gerais).


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Obrigado pelos comentários!


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Bem interessante a cidade, lindo esse prédio do IFRJ. Tem cara de interior mesmo. Uma pena essas lajes cobertas de eternit típicas do interior fluminense e zona da mata de MG, acho horroroso.

Obrigado!


----------



## Agostiniano (Jun 27, 2019)

Agradável!


----------



## Tquintan (Feb 24, 2008)

Gente, que cidade agradável, nem parece RM do Rio :lol:

Grata surpresa, obrigado Lorrampaiva!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Obrigado pelos comentários!


----------



## GS 100 (Oct 10, 2015)

Gostei da cidade, tem uma cara de "interiorzão" mesmo rs. Infelizmente a vizinha Japeri parece estar seguindo um caminho diferente.


----------



## pedroj (Apr 19, 2014)

GS 100 said:


> Gostei da cidade, tem uma cara de "interiorzão" mesmo rs. Infelizmente a vizinha Japeri parece estar seguindo um caminho diferente.


apesar de vizinhas tem dinamicas bastante diferentes, paracambi sempre teve laços mais fortes com o sul fluminense + seropedica do q com a RMRJ, sendo inclusive um ponto muito importante de conexao entre quem sobe e desce, por isso o aspecto de interior porem com centro comercial bem razoavel.

ja japeri e so mais uma cidade dormitorio, embora tbm tenha mais relaçao com nova iguaçu e queimados do q o rio propriamente.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ Japeri deveria se chamar "Engenheiro Pedreira", afinal toda a estrutura do município está naquele distrito, desde comércio e bancos até a Prefeitura. A única coisa que Japeri-sede tem de relevante é a estação ferroviária.


----------



## Nat_Mac (Nov 1, 2008)

Estive aí em 2014, mas só no comecinho da cidade, parei pra dormir, não vi muita coisa, e não imaginava que fosse tão bonitinha!


----------



## ecologiaurbana (Feb 6, 2012)

Bonita. Destaque especial a arborização.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Obrigado!


----------

